# £5 off Wiggle Voucher FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ChrisKH (17 Aug 2010)

If you spend over £25.00. 14 day limit on code use. 

Free to first applicant who sends me a message and who is not on my ignore list (kidding).


----------



## Origamist (17 Aug 2010)

ChrisKH said:


> If you spend over £25.00. 14 day limit on code use.
> 
> Free to first applicant who sends me a message and who is not on my ignore list (kidding).




PM sent


----------



## e-rider (17 Aug 2010)

no me please


----------



## Origamist (17 Aug 2010)

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## e-rider (17 Aug 2010)

damn

too late


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Aug 2010)

I'm not after your wiggle voucher - just testing to see if I'm on your ignore list you miserable old git. 





Hmm, maybe I am - nice holiday mate?


----------



## ChrisKH (19 Aug 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm not after your wiggle voucher - just testing to see if I'm on your ignore list you miserable old git.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did someone say something?


(Holiday was great thanks. A little too hot, but hey I can live with that.)



Voucher went to Origamist.


----------

